# Happy 12th Birthday, Minty



## Anita (Aug 14, 2000)

It certainly doesn't seem like 12 years ago that our "M" litter was born................
We kept a sable girl, with a pedigree name of "Mom'nts Like These".

Minty has given us a lot of pleasure, laughter, satisfaction and joy over the years, and even now at 12 years old, she continues to enjoy life to the fullest.

Some earlier pics of her.......










and with her mother, "Magic"











Happy birthday Minty, and may you have many more.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Aww...Happy Birthday to Minty!! Hope its great with many more to come!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

* <span style="color: #FF6666"> <span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> <span style='font-size: 20pt'>A very HAPPY 12th BIRTHDAY DEAR MINTY ...
and may you have many more!!!
Love your pictures







- you're such a beautiful young lady!!! </span> </span> </span> *


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

<span style="color: #6666CC"> </span> Enjoy your day, Minty! You are a grand looking girl! <span style="color: #3366FF"> </span>


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Happy Birthday, Minty from your fan club across the sea. 
























































































And we wish you MANY MANY more!!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Happy Birthday, Minty! *Cheers* Too many more!!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

What a beautiful gal!!







Minty!


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy birthday Minty!!! I hope you have many more to come with love and pure happiness!! You are a beauty!!


----------



## dobricans (Apr 24, 2007)

<span style='font-size: 23pt'><span style="color: #CC33CC">Minty!!!</span></span>

<span style="color: #CC33CC"><span style='font-size: 14pt'>You are so beautiful !!</span></span>


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Minty! What a beautiful gal!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

and many many more to come..


----------



## Kvonducati (Oct 22, 2002)

Happy belated birthday beautiful Minty!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Happy belated birthday, gorgeous girl! You look terrific and may you have many, many more happy birthdays with your family!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

!!


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Aw, I love seniors...especially pretty senior girls. Happy birthday Miss Minty!


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi Minty,

I know I'm late but







from this part of the world.


----------

